# Best 1/2 chuck corded drill?



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Depends on the job at hand. I have an old Craftsman triple reduction drill that churns out 450 RPM if memory serves. Great drill for running ship augers through marine pilings or mixing mud.

You can get a glimpse of it in the lower portion of this pic.


----------



## Supplicate (Jan 3, 2011)

Have a few of the old Milwaukee Hole-Hawg drills sitting on the shelf for any of the really big drilling tasks. Looking to pick up the corded drill for an upcoming deck project. Father-in-Law wants my help rebuilding the "small" deck on their "cabin."




This "small" deck is a full wraparound deck on three sides of a four bedroom, two bath house at the lake which is why I'm leaning away from cordless for this one.


----------



## mveach (Jul 1, 2010)

While there are a lot of good corded drills, the Milwaukee Hole-Hawg is my first choice.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Supplicate said:


> Have a few of the old Milwaukee Hole-Hawg drills sitting on the shelf for any of the really big drilling tasks. Looking to pick up the corded drill for an upcoming deck project. Father-in-Law wants my help rebuilding the "small" deck on their "cabin."
> 
> This "small" deck is a full wraparound deck on three sides of a four bedroom, two bath house at the lake which is why I'm leaning away from cordless for this one.


Sounds like you plan to do more driving than drilling. Are you thinking 1/2" chuck size for more power, or do you need to drill big holes ( seems like your existing Hole Hawgs would more than cover your big bit needs) If it's power for screws you are looking for, you need to focus on torque rather than amps. If you are after power ( torque) to drive screws, i wouldn't rule out a cordless impact gun. I know you are asking about corded, but I think if you tried a good qualiity cordless impact with fresh batteries you'd be VERY happy with the weight, balance and power. These tools are so versitle, and pack a big punch. if you add a spare battery and 12v car charger you can use them even in remote places with little-to-no down time.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Supplicate said:


> For a change of pace, how about a discussion regarding 1/2 CORDED drills?
> 
> Am looking for something in the 10amp range (such as this Dewalt).
> 
> Would there be any reason to drop down to an 8-ish-amp drill such as the Bosch?


I guess without know what you are planning and how many drills you want to own, I would personally go with a 1/2" Dewalt, hammer drill, this will allow for more versatility.

Mark


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Supplicate said:


> For a change of pace, how about a discussion regarding 1/2 CORDED drills?


There was a thread on corded Drills two weeks ago. *Click Here*
.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

While you certainly want to narrow the list down to a list of good brands, in my opinion, purchasing power tools, particularly drills, circular saws, etc. that you will use a lot, is about like purchasing a good hammer; once I have a fairly short list, how it feels in my hands is probably 95% of my decision, and what feels right to me, may not necessarily feel the same to the next guy.


----------

